# How to fix a broken Toyota Corolla cruise control shaft



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Any advice on how to fix a broken Toyota Corolla cruise control shaft?
(It snapped at the 'elbow,' so to speak)
Super glue didn't work








(Edit - Thanks for moving this to an appropriate forum. I thought 'Advice' would fit and see that Garage/Vehicles is even better.)


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I would imagine Camry is pretty similar, so here you go. Buy a new switch, swap it out and of you go.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Ben4given said:


> Any advice on how to fix a broken Toyota Corolla cruise control shaft?
> (It snapped at the 'elbow,' so to speak)
> Super glue didn't work
> View attachment 425235
> ...


Epoxy (JB Weld) would be easier than tearing apart your stearing column. 
Just sand the area and clean with alcohol then apply a bunch of Epoxy.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Epoxy...good idea!
Thanks @Iann


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Ben4given said:


> Epoxy...good idea!
> Thanks @Iann


I would try and reinforce it with something. 
Something like a popsicle stick would work. 
First Epoxy the shaft:biggrin: so it will stay where you want it.
Then get some fabric electronic tape and wrap the piece of reinforcement and then Epoxy over that. 
Let it dry over night and you should be good to go. 
It won't be pretty but who gives a flying ****?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Gorrila glue.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ben4given said:


> Any advice on how to fix a broken Toyota Corolla cruise control shaft?
> (It snapped at the 'elbow,' so to speak)
> Super glue didn't work
> View attachment 425235
> ...


You're going to need to pull the steering wheel

Fortunately on the Toyotas you don't need a special tool. After you remove the main bolt to the steering wheel, be sure to etch the center bolt so that when you re install the steering wheel it is the same position on the spline as when you took it off. Do not let clockspring rotate. No tool should be necessary on the Toyotas to break the steering wheel free. Hit the steering wheel with the palm of your hand that should knock it loose


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Iann said:


> I would try and reinforce it with something.
> Something like a popsicle stick would work.
> First Epoxy the shaft:biggrin: so it will stay where you want it.
> Then get some fabric electronic tape and wrap the piece of reinforcement and then Epoxy over that.
> ...


This is not the way to JB weld it. it will be ugly.

First, use superglue to hold it in place. Tape off the area around the break.

Mix a small amount of JB weld and apply around the break with a stick or something else. You are building up a sheath of JB weld around the break. Once it has set (about an hour) remove the tape. This stuff is as strong as the original plastic. You don't need to put gobs of it on.

Once it is completely dry, use sandpaper to smooth the JB weld. If you want to get fancy you can paint it to match the original.

That said, disassembling the steering column and replacing the part might take less time as you don't need to wait a day for it to dry. And it will preserve resale value.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> This is not the way to JB weld it. it will be ugly.
> 
> First, use superglue to hold it in place. Tape off the area around the break.
> 
> ...


Don't listen to this guy. If you don't reinforce it. It will break. 
My way will look FUGLY but it will last. 
It's on the steering column so it really doesn't matter how pretty it looks.

Or just buy the part and fix it right.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> You're going to need to pull the steering wheel


Thanks!



Iann said:


> I would try and reinforce it with something.
> Something like a popsicle stick would work.
> First Epoxy the shaft:biggrin: so it will stay where you want it.
> Then get some fabric electronic tape and wrap the piece of reinforcement and then Epoxy over that.
> ...


Yeah, so far the epoxy hasn't held and, you're right, I'm not concerned about how it will look, once it's fixed; however, I may just need to pick up a spare part from a salvage yard and have it replaced. I appreciate your willingness to help (all of you - thanks!)



TomTheAnt said:


> Buy a new switch


Thanks!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Are you sure the $15 bucks replacement wouldn't fit your car?

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Cruise+Control+Switch+corolla&i=automotive&ref=nb_sb_noss_2&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> Are you sure the $15 bucks replacement wouldn't fit your car?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Cruise+Control+Switch+corolla&i=automotive&ref=nb_sb_noss_2&tag=ubne0c-20


I'm inclined to think a salvage yard would be less plus I get to be with real people.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Who needs cruise control? 

Just pull in front of a semi and put it in neutral.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I would imagine Camry is pretty similar, so here you go. Buy a new switch, swap it out and of you go.


God I love Utube!


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

YouTube can be great. People's experiences can be even better.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Ben4given said:


> I'm inclined to think a salvage yard would be less plus I get to be with real people.


Not for me.

46 miles round trip, 1 gal of fuel $2.8
$2 to get it the yard.
$10 part.
$3 environmental tax.
2 hours worth of time.

But hey, you do what you want.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ben4given said:


> YouTube can be great. People's experiences can be even better.


You've spent 10x more times talking about this longer than it should have taken to fix this
















Done
Fixed
Solved
Resolved ✅


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I recommend fire, Tesla makes this and it'll fix all your issues with this car since it's falling apart


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> You're going to need to pull the steering wheel
> 
> Fortunately on the Toyotas you don't need a special tool. After you remove the main bolt to the steering wheel, be sure to etch the center bolt so that when you re install the steering wheel it is the same position on the spline as when you took it off. Do not let clockspring rotate. No tool should be necessary on the Toyotas to break the steering wheel free. Hit the steering wheel with the palm of your hand that should knock it loose


What about tge AIRBAG GOING OFF & DECAPITATING HIM !!!???!!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> What about tge AIRBAG GOING OFF & DECAPITATING HIM !!!???!!!


If you can't take apart a steering wheel without knowing how to remove an airbag you shouldn't be working on it. Airbags aren't that easy to set off and you have to be a moron to set it off by accident


----------

